# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Thinking Out Of The Box

## raiazlan

Thinking Out Of The Box 
 country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
 a2.gif picture by zubia_2007
country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. How can you drop a raw egg onto a
concrete floor without cracking it?

A. Concrete floors are very hard to crack!

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. If it took eight men ten hours to build a wall,
how long would it take four men to build it?

A. No time at all it is already built.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. If you had three apples and four oranges
in one hand and four apples and
three oranges in the other hand,
what would you have?

A. Very large hands. (Good one)

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007

Q. How can you lift an elephant
with one hand?

A. It is not a problem,
since you will never find!
an elephant with one hand.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. How can a man go eight days without sleep?

A. No Probs ,
He sleeps at night.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. If you throw a red stone into
the blue sea what it will become?

A. It will Wet or Sink as simple as that.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. What looks like half apple ?

A : The other half.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. What can you never eat for breakfast ?

A : Lunch and Dinner.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. What happened when wheel was invented ?

A : It caused a revolution.

country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Q. Bay of Bengal is in which state?

A : Liquid


country-rule-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
ONE EXTRA SHOT
 nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007
Interviewer said "I shall either ask you ten
easy questions or one really difficult question.
Think well before you make up your mind!"
 nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007
The boy thought for a while and said,
"my choice is one really difficult question."
nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007
"Well, good luck to you,
you have made your own choice!
Now tell me this.
"What comes first,
Day or Night?"
nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007
The boy was jolted into reality
as his admission depends on the
correctness of his answer,
but he thought for a while and said,
 "It's the DAY sir!"
nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007
"How"
the interviewer asked,
"Sorry Sir, you promised me that you will not
ask me a SECOND difficult question!"
nbfgtr655.gif picture by zubia_2007 
Always Keep Smile Because
 I've never seen a smiling face that
was not Beautiful!!!

----------

